# Lunchables Jr. Warning



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't know where to put this, so I hope here is Ok.

A friend of mine just shared a letter that she wrote to Kraft foods, and asked that we share ithe info with anyone that might want to know. Honestly I don't feed any of my family Lunchables, but I'm very concerned about what happened, because this happens to be something that people are feeding their children! Since I know the woman that experienced this I know it's not another internet rumor, so I wanted people to know about this:

Ladies and Gentlemen,
I admit it.
I am an angry mom.

Why, when I place the ham from Lunchables Jr in the microwave -- for FIVE seconds -- does it spark and catch fire?
Yes, you read that right.

My 16 month old son now prefers his food with the chill of the refrigerator taken off. So, recently I started putting the ham from his Lunchables Jr in the microwave for 5-8 seconds.
Each time I put it in. They spark and burn!

First I blamed it on the barcode. "It must have bits of metal in it," I thought.
Then I blamed it on the now-dreaded plastic.
Today, I took the ham completely out of the package and put it on a napkin.
At the 3 second mark -- the sparks, mini-fire, and burning began.

I grab it out of the now fire-smelling microwave to find burned spots on several pieces of ham, as the smoke it put off dissipates.

I am no expert in electronics or food -- but isn't a microwave only supposed to spark if METAL is put in it?
Indeed, after 20+ years of using microwaves, the only time I have seen sparks/fire resembling this is when I left a spoon in -- or did not realize there was aluminium of some kind in the packaging. The culprit in all those cases was obvious.
This is not.

This is not just food.
It is TODDLER/BABY food.

If you require further evidence of this, I will take out my video camera and videotape and entire "5 second microwave" session -- from package opening, to result -- for your review. However, I feel sure a quick test in your kitchens will prove my point, as this was not a one-time occurrence in my home.
For your information, I shall also provide you with purchase and package details below.

I thank you for your attention, and, given the circumstances, do request an immediate response.

Regards,
Maria XXXXXX
[email protected]
XXXXXXXX
Glen Burnie, Maryland
XXXXXXXXXX

I shared this letter with family and my Aunt responded by telling me that the veggies in some frozen kids meals (I'm not sure if she meant the same brand) do the same thing! She said she was told it was the mineral content in the soil, but I find it hard to believe that meat would do the same thing!

I'm going to buy a few of them tonight and video it to see if this is a common occurance. I will post it on my blog if it occurs for me. (see siggy)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## silverspook (Feb 20, 2006)

Yikes! My son doesn't eat them, but I did as a kid. Keep us posted!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know why, but I've even had fresh veggies (well washed) do this if I put them in without enough water.

-Angela


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Ugh, I'm not surprised, those lunchable things are kinda scary. I can't imagine giving them to my kid in the first place though.

FYI, when I try to thaw frozen raspberries in the microwave they spark and burn too...very weird.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

yeah umm..a lot of foods, even wholesome natural ones do this, if theres not enough moisture in them. maybe look into that.


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/...egmicroe.shtml


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

I've put a piece of ham lunchmeat in the microwave and it's done the same thing.


----------



## seap3 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've never had vegies spark in my microwave - and I usually cook wholesome organic ones.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zersha* 
I've never had vegies spark in my microwave - and I usually cook wholesome organic ones.

I have had "wholesome organic" veggies spark...







If I don't add enough water...

-Angela


----------



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

I've cooked, lunch meat and veggies in the microwave and never had that happen, however the rasberries aren't as suprising because of the seeds. I bet they pop sortof like popcorn.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Often small quantities of food spark in the microwave.
I have reheated a few Tablespoons of organic carrots that I picked myself and they spark, likewise with some reheated corn from our local CSA (even completely covered in water in a small glass measuring cup), and with green beans in water from Trader Joe's. Maybe they all have a good mineral content? Who knows. But it only happens when I do small amounts.
I don't think it has anything to do with the quality (or total lack thereof







) of Lunchables.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I don't know why, but I've even had fresh veggies (well washed) do this if I put them in without enough water.

-Angela

Me too! I was going to post that but then thought maybe it was isolated. But since you said it, yeah. I don't think it's the lunchables themselves. Although I've never bought them...so whatever.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I got rid of a microwave once because it did this to my carrots. Now I realize I got rid of a perfectly find microwave! Ugh!


----------



## ChickityChinah (Jul 25, 2007)

This happens quite a bit to me when I'm trying to heat up veggies for DD in small quantities! Also when I've nuked a piece or two of lunch meat.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Even if there is not a problem with the meat, I hope this story gets around and encourages lots of people to stop buying Lunchables.

FTR, small amounts of food spark in my microwave as well.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

there is a huge number of even organic natural home grown vegetables that will spark and burn in a microwave because of moisture content.

I for one wont stop buying lunchables or lunchables jr because of this story, because if anyone thought about it logicly, you would understand the reason it did it.


----------



## TovahNeryse (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
I for one wont stop buying lunchables or lunchables jr because of this story, because if anyone thought about it logicly, you would understand the reason it did it.

Yes Tuvok, it may make perfect sense to you, but obviously there are those of us who don't understand why lunchmeat would spark and light on fire. Don't assume every single person understands everything about lunchmeat and veggies or is Vulcan. If I KNEW what caused it.... then I wouldn't have posted this.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

then why not make a thread asking why it could happen, instead of making a thread on a product being tainted if you truely only wanted to know why it would happen instead of create paranoia over a product?


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
Often small quantities of food spark in the microwave.

I have only had one thing spark in the microwave - ever - and that was a cup that had a sticker on it that I didn't realize had metal on it! I have never seen anything spark - ever. Weird.


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

You can generally prevent sparking in the microwave when heating small quantities of food by putting a cup of water in there with the food to be heated.

Basically the microwave has to put some of its wattage toward that cup of water instead of all toward that tiny amount of food, and you avoid the sparking/burning. It has nothing to do with metal in the food or mineral content, although water content in the food may play a small role.

You will see more sparks like this in higher-wattage microwaves, i.e. the ones that always seem to cook food faster than the recommended times.


----------



## mrs_oli (Jul 26, 2002)

There are some really cool youtube videos of green grapes in the microwave. They do the same thing. Something about the sugar in it.
My DH and son tried it and it was really neat!!! You put a coffee mug upside down in a microwave, cut a grape in half and hit start. I think I'm leaving out some details so look it up before you attempt. Lots of sparks and flames. If you google "grapes in the microwave" you can find an explanation.

Not to say that lunchables aren't bad, but I think grapes are considered pretty healthy and they ignite as well







Your friend may not have to be so worried after all


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
Even if there is not a problem with the meat, I hope this story gets around and encourages lots of people to stop buying Lunchables.

I'm curious as to why you feel this way? Who's to say they wouldn't replace lunchables with an equivalent product on the market from a different manufacturer? The effect wouldn't be educating anyone about the potential health hazards of feeding children salt laden foods or whatever particular heath related reason people don't give their kids lunchables.


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a nutrition and good eating forum- how can anyone feed a krafted food product and think they are being healthy???? That mega corporation is disgusting. I don't touch anything that processed with my bare hands, let alone let my DS EAT it!!!! Puke. I have been near the hog confinements that Kraft buys from, they are so horrid smelling they make your eyes water- from as far as a mile or more away. My pork is pastured only and organically fed, they also know what sunshine is and are able to roam, root, and just be pigs.

Microwaves should be banned! IMO! Bleh, irradiated "food".

I'm ranting and on my soapbox, sorry if I offended anyone!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

: to me, anything ds actually eats is nutrition and good eating for him, who cares if its kraft who makes it or some organic ultra natural brand.


----------



## DashsMama (Dec 1, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *althara* 
I'm curious as to why you feel this way? Who's to say they wouldn't replace lunchables with an equivalent product on the market from a different manufacturer? The effect wouldn't be educating anyone about the potential health hazards of feeding children salt laden foods or whatever particular heath related reason people don't give their kids lunchables.

Oh, I'm just particularly cynical and grumpy today. Sorry about the snark. But some part of me does think people would be more likely to stop eating them because of some sensational rumour, like the sparks are ground up rats, than the facts that they contain food with poor nutritional content, and are extremely overpackaged and putting additional stress on the environment and our resources.

I remember when Lunchables first came out. I was amazed that Kraft thought people would be so gullible to spend so much money on that little bit of food in that great big package. I mean, if you want to feed your kid lunch meat and crackers, why not buy lunch meat and crackers in big containers and save some money, and put less packaging into the landfill? I'm still shocked that Lunchables caught on, and other companies have copied them. I really don't get it.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

because the smaller portions and kid sized shaped foods are non threatening and kids are more likey to eat them.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
You will see more sparks like this in higher-wattage microwaves, i.e. the ones that always seem to cook food faster than the recommended times.

Makes sense. And ours definitely cooks faster than the recommended cooking times. If something says "cook 5 minutes" I cook it 3 minutes and check it.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
because the smaller portions and kid sized shaped foods are non threatening and kids are more likey to eat them.

Why can't you just cut up food into non-threatening kid-sized portions at home?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
I remember when Lunchables first came out. I was amazed that Kraft thought people would be so gullible to spend so much money on that little bit of food in that great big package. I mean, if you want to feed your kid lunch meat and crackers, why not buy lunch meat and crackers in big containers and save some money, and put less packaging into the landfill? I'm still shocked that Lunchables caught on, and other companies have copied them. I really don't get it.

I felt (and feel) the same way -- and when Lunchables came out, I was years away from even considering being a mother myself. I was disgusted by the whole concept. Let's see-- an expensive little individual package of cut up nasty processed food? what's not to love?







I don't get it either. It's not hard to cut up lunch meat and cheese and put it in little containers yourself. Not hard to add some crackers. That







is disgusting and frankly I am not surprised nor concerned that it sparks in the microwave. I hope this rumor gets out and discourages folks from validating that crap with their money.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe they should simply warn parents that lunchables aren't microwave safe. If you want to feed this type of "food" to your children, don't microwave it first.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Why can't you just cut up food into non-threatening kid-sized portions at home?

some kids wont eat food you have touched or broken up from its original shape. lunchables are consumed mostly by picky kids, who have food issues for various reasons.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
some kids wont eat food you have touched or broken up from its original shape. lunchables are consumed mostly by picky kids, who have food issues for various reasons.

This is true, particularly for children with sensory issues.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't have a microwave. Do I win?









Seriously, I guess I'm wondering what the issue is. Are you insinuating there's something horrible about Lunchables they aren't disclosing (which would potentially be defamatory and against the UA) or is it just a chance to talk about how nutritionally bankrupt lunchables are? (Which is fine, I guess, but I don't see how the fire thing plays into it.)

And seriously--these are for babies? Personally, I can't imagine letting Oscar Meyer make my baby food, but different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

they are designed for toddlers/prechoolers. they have a few crackers, some cheese and tiny peices of meat.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wonderwahine* 
some kids wont eat food you have touched or broken up from its original shape. lunchables are consumed mostly by picky kids, who have food issues for various reasons.

Oh, so these kids think that the Lunchables "cheese" comes from the cow like that? Or the creamery? Or that it isn't touched by someone along the way?


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
Oh, so these kids think that the Lunchables "cheese" comes from the cow like that? Or the creamery? Or that it isn't touched by someone along the way?









toddlers and preschoolers dont think that way..... they just dont want you touching their food. if its in a package, mommy/daddy/babysitter etc hasnt touched it, if its in something else, someones touched it and its no good anymore.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

IDK it could be the microwave, my microwave started sparking and burning things in almost the exact same way, and I wasn't cooking a Lunchable(yucky, JMO). My microwave went all freaky last spring and would spark if pretty much ANYTHING went in it. At first I thought well something must have metal in it, but the things that I was cooking were things I had made. First time it was a scone I made, then a tortilla, another scone. I ended up calling Emerson(the manufacturer) and they sent me a new microwave. I'm just saying it may not necessarily be the Lunchable.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

IDK it could be the microwave, my microwave started sparking and burning things in almost the exact same way, and I wasn't cooking a Lunchable(yucky, JMO). My microwave went all freaky last spring and would spark if pretty much ANYTHING went in it. At first I thought well something must have metal in it, but the things that I was cooking were things I had made. First time it was a scone I made, then a tortilla, another scone. I ended up calling Emerson(the manufacturer) and they sent me a new microwave. I'm just saying it may not necessarily be the Lunchable.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, I get what they are. I'm really confused why someone would be microwaving it though.


----------



## SarahGuinn (Mar 6, 2002)

It's the plasma that sparks and burns.









My husband likes to show the children what makes lightening in the microwave and what doesn't.


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

Carrots did that or us - I always assumed it was some sort of mineral in them reflecting ions or something...


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

I apologize- I did not read that your DS has SPD, I was out of line with that comment. Is there any more natural alternative out there that would be acceptable?


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DashsMama* 
Oh, I'm just particularly cynical and grumpy today. Sorry about the snark. But some part of me does think people would be more likely to stop eating them because of some sensational rumour, like the sparks are ground up rats, than the facts that they contain food with poor nutritional content, and are extremely overpackaged and putting additional stress on the environment and our resources.

I remember when Lunchables first came out. I was amazed that Kraft thought people would be so gullible to spend so much money on that little bit of food in that great big package. I mean, if you want to feed your kid lunch meat and crackers, why not buy lunch meat and crackers in big containers and save some money, and put less packaging into the landfill? I'm still shocked that Lunchables caught on, and other companies have copied them. I really don't get it.

ITA. It must be hard to feed a picky eater, or meet the nutritional needs of a child with sensory issues, but I am still really surprised that 'meals' like lunchables have caught so much market.

And I thought my microwave was broken too when I set fire to a small dish of carrots with butter and maple syrup. Now I feel less alone in my MW disaster experience.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unconventional1* 
I would say that any toddler that doesn't want their own parent (or anyone else who is caring for them for that matter) to *touch* their food has some issues I would be addressing.

There isn't a whole lot of value in those pseudo-foods. I would definitely be working on getting something more worthwhile in that LO. These are some of the most critical years of growth and development and those are the building blocks that you are giving his/her body to work with???? Yikes. JMO though.

and how would you suggest to address them? force them to eat regardless? And if I kept working on getting "worthwhile" food into my son, he wouldnt eat at all. His building blocks are coming for a 100% liquid diet from his pediasure because he litterally wont eat, and when he does (around once or twice a week) it is only dry crunchy small foods that you cant touch and he must see you open in front of him.


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

I am sorry that I made my previous comment- I should have looked at why you would be advocating those types of foods before saying anything.

Forgive my ignorance, I have no real knowledge of SPD. Is it something that you recognized early on, or as he got older? This seems like a relatively new disorder, so I am wondering if it is a product of our toxic environment.

I was wondering if you could reuse some of the old packaging (like with the lunchables you could use the glad press and seal or something and re-glue the box and put cut-by-you natural/organic lunch meats, cheeses, and crackers and such? I have biscuit cutters where the smallest one is about the same size as the lunchables that I remember. Could you add so high omega flax oil and other healthy (like cod liver oil) into the pediasures and reseal them?

I am curious about the causes of SPD (if any are known) and what possible treatments there are. Again, I am sorry for offending you, and I wish you and your son luck!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

IMO it has nothing to do with the toxic environment or anything hes had etc. He had sympoms at birth and it go progressivly worse. He is diagnosed SPD right now, but will most likely get an autisim spectum diagnosis at our dev ped appt. There is no cure, only therapys to help him find coping mechanisims as he ages.

Its not really a new disorder, its just newly named and being treated, i have SPD myself. Before now we were just called quirky, picky trouble children.

I have no desire to try and screw around with oils or creating my own lunchable with organic ingredients, I dont even care about organics, because we simply cant afford them. And I know he wouldnt eat them anyway, he must see you open it in front of him or else its perceived as contaminated. And I am not about to add oils into his drinks and change the texture and taste so he starts to refuse the only one thing keeping him at a healthy weight.


----------



## sunkissedmumma67 (Jul 9, 2007)

My daughters eat them every once in a while and for my 3 year old i always remove the meat and put it in a glass dish and heat it for a few seconds in the microwave and i have never had this happen! Though usually it's turkey, but i have done it with ham too!


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
I have only had one thing spark in the microwave - ever - and that was a cup that had a sticker on it that I didn't realize had metal on it! I have never seen anything spark - ever. Weird.

I've never had anything spark that wasn't a metal.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Eh, I guess if you have to use the microwave, a lunchable is probably something that could use everything zapped out of it.









I don't understand why people would pay good money for organic food and then put it in the microwave.







: Why not save a few bucks and buy the cheap stuff in the first place?


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I don't know why, but I've even had fresh veggies (well washed) do this if I put them in without enough water.

-Angela

Me too.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

I don't buy lunchables mainly because they are horribly overpriced for my budget. My kids won't eat cheese or meat, so there is really no point..But, I didn't realize you were supposed to heat the meat up?
... maybe thats what I've been doing wrong..


----------

